# Sony Patents DNA Tracking



## Clarky (Sep 21, 2012)

*Many joked at the lengths Sony may go to secure it's data but back in May Sony filled in a patent to store biometric data online to keep an eye on customers in the future. The patent lists a problem of how the main problem is usually the main accounr holder rather than someone who has been given the device after it has been unlocked, this will be solved by use of DNA. *"*To overcome the above disadvantages, embodiments of the invention are directed to consumer devices and methods for operating consumer devices. According to embodiments of the invention a user of a consumer electronics device is uniquely identified using a metric that is contingent upon the user using the device normally. Content that depends on the user’s identity can be provided to or from the device. According to certain embodiments, a user may be uniquely identified using a biometric sensor to provide the metric. Examples of suitable biometric sensors include fingerprint sensors, hand sensors, face recognition systems, iris scanners retinal scanners, voice pattern analyzers, and DNA analyzers. The biometric sensor senses a user biometric during normal operation of the device by the user. In certain embodiments of the invention a user identification unit incorporated into a control module of the device*." *The patent also goes onto list how Sony could use the data to make a profile on you to suit your gaming preferences and how they could end piracy for good. **The patent can be found here*​*Source*


There could be benefits that could come from this, but I don't think so


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 21, 2012)

Good use: Grab controller, instantly logged in.
Bad use: Grab controller, instantly banned.


----------



## emigre (Sep 21, 2012)

Ignoring the potential problems of personal intrusion, that is sounds like some pretty nifty dna tracking.


----------



## Shoat (Sep 21, 2012)

Good way to scare customers out of buying your shit.

Because, looking back at how companies have been treating their customers the past few years, this is most certainly going to have a purely disadvantageous effect on them.




.... not that it immediately affects me as long as only Sony does this. I can't afford to buy more than one console each generation anyway and it's usually the nintendo console for local multiplayer.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm scared by just thinking about it. 

They can do some of those things with their hardware right now with just a software update.


----------



## Devin (Sep 21, 2012)

If someone can find and link that photo of PS3 games being handcuffed to a Sony agent that makes sure you won't do anything bad I will give you a internet.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 21, 2012)

I hope whatever tech this leads to isn't going to intrude on our privacy rights.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 21, 2012)

Is Sony wanting to become Big Brother?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 21, 2012)

Devin said:


> If someone can find and link that photo of PS3 games being handcuffed to a Sony agent that makes sure you won't do anything bad I will give you a internet.





Spoiler: err... Close enough.


----------



## Devin (Sep 21, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > If someone can find and link that photo of PS3 games being handcuffed to a Sony agent that makes sure you won't do anything bad I will give you a internet.
> ...



Going to buy all the PS3s.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2012)

People should start to realize that Sony isn't just in the video game industry - they're an electronics manufacturer first and foremost, and this technology can be applied to just about anything that requires security measures.

Nobody cried when fingerprint scanning became "a thing" on laptops and desktops, but since it's Sony who patented DNA tracking, it's somehow a bad thing.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 21, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> People should start to realize that Sony isn't just in the video game industry - they're an electronics manufacturer first and foremost, and this technology can be applied to just about anything that requires security measures.
> 
> Nobody cried when fingerprint scanning became "a thing" on laptops and desktops, but since it's Sony who patented DNA tracking, it's somehow a bad thing.



Because Sony are snakes that want to watch every single action you do on their systems, this is no anti-theft device and I doubt it's for the government to track people, this patent will result in a product to be used only to make the consumers life miserable, so Sony can ban a system for example searching for some porn on your PS4 or an even worse case god forbid you import a game and you start playing on Japanese and US servers online with a US or European PS3.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 21, 2012)

What about the bandwidth issues?  I mean if this data is being logged and sent, wouldn't that make the process take a long time?  Human DNA can hold a metric fuckton of data (gigs+).  There's compression and hashing (hashing being more likely), but then the device doing this would need to be able to compress/hash that data in a reasonable timeframe.



Foxi4 said:


> Nobody cried when fingerprint scanning became "a thing" on laptops and desktops


Fingerprint scanning, facial recognition, etc... *not required to use the device*.  A totally optional form of login.



Foxi4 said:


> but since it's Sony who patented DNA tracking, it's somehow a bad thing.


Sony, on the other hand, is known to be an anti-consumer company.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 21, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> People should start to realize that Sony isn't just in the video game industry - they're an electronics manufacturer first and foremost, and this technology can be applied to just about anything that requires security measures.
> 
> Nobody cried when fingerprint scanning became "a thing" on laptops and desktops, but since it's Sony who patented DNA tracking, it's somehow a bad thing.


Except a fingerprint is about 3KB of data about you and DNA, 3GB.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> Because Sony are snakes that want to watch every single action you do on their systems, this is no anti-theft device and I doubt it's for the government to track people, this patent will result in a product to be used only to make the consumers life miserable, so Sony can ban a system for example searching for some porn on your PS4 or an even worse case god forbid you import a game and you start playing on Japanese and US servers online with a US or European PS3.


Yes, I'm sure that will happen. They're out to get you.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 21, 2012)

I am glad this has been patented by one company. If it is ever introduced in the future I can avoid their products like the fucking plague and use the products of other companies that aren't able to use this technology.


----------



## loco365 (Sep 21, 2012)

Devin said:


> If someone can find and link that photo of PS3 games being handcuffed to a Sony agent that makes sure you won't do anything bad I will give you a internet.


Does Photoshop count?


----------



## ferofax (Sep 21, 2012)

So... now Sony wants to put DNA metrics to identify people?

I'm sorry, but even if this is a legit patent for something "gaming", the absurdity of it screams "defense-level security". Is Sony masquerading this tech in plain sight? Because this sounds to me like something you would use to protect nuclear launch codes. Or state secrets.

Now that that conspiracy theory is out of the way... fuck you, Sony. The day I want a fucking machine to identify me and single me out BY MY DNA is the day I cease to exist as human being. When I am but a drop of blood on a slide, sure, go ahead. Until then, you Sony geniuses can fuck off.

/endrant


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 21, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> I am glad this has been patented by one company. If it is ever introduced in the future I can avoid their products like the fucking plague and use the products of other companies that aren't able to use this technology.



It doesn't always work out that way. Remember Samsung and Apple?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2012)

ferofax said:


> Now that that conspiracy theory is out of the way... fuck you, Sony. The day I want a fucking machine to identify me and single me out BY MY DNA is the day I cease to exist as human being. When I am but a drop of blood on a slide, sure, go ahead. Until then, you Sony geniuses can fuck off.


You're right - being identified by a set of characters, be it a nick or a password, or a set of digits, for example a PIN number is much, much better.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 21, 2012)

Or we can think positively for once.

If someone steals your account, they can get your password but they can't get your fucking DNA.

Or imagine having a device that remembers your account by remembering you. Keeping DNA data stored on a network so when you do something as simple as grasp a friend's controller to play a multiplayer game, it instantly logs you in and adjusts to your settings.

That's pretty fucking neat.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Or we can think positively for once.
> 
> If someone steals your account, they can get your password but they can't get your fucking DNA.
> 
> ...


Until someone hacks PSN again and gets access to a database of DNA.



Or something like that.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 21, 2012)

if piracy ends, half of the gamers would die...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 21, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> if piracy ends, half of the gamers would die...



Wait... What?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 21, 2012)

soulx said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Or we can think positively for once.
> ...



DNA data stored on plain text now that would really suck, it could happen as well but not likely.



weavile001 said:


> if piracy ends, half of the gamers would die...



It will be a while before that happens, all 3 consoles got hacked and the next will be harder, take longer, but still will be hacked eventually however Piracy isn't dying due to anti-piracy, it's dying due to the large filesizes of BDs.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> DNA data stored on plain text now that would really suck, it could happen as well but not likely.


Are you concerned that some mad scientist will hack SEN and create a clone based on your genetic information?


----------



## SickPuppy (Sep 21, 2012)

Hackers download my DNA data, and worse yet, post it on the open net, no thank you sony.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 21, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> > DNA data stored on plain text now that would really suck, it could happen as well but not likely.
> ...



Yeah, I want a clone of myself but I want to make sure it's not used in horrible experiments or is used for evil means, just keep it safe and release it upon my death so I can live on.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> Yeah, I want a clone of myself but I want to make sure it's not used in horrible experiments or is used for evil means, just keep it safe and release it upon my death so I can live on.


Rest assured, that's not going to happen.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 21, 2012)

SickPuppy said:


> Hackers download my DNA data, and worse yet, post it on the open net, no thank you sony.



Just change your DNA!


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm not a patent lawyer but for what I read on the process on the link, it will be very difficult to use this patent on the court. The "invention" covers biometric inputs and devices (and accounts) associations. At least on Brazilian law, and I believe that on USA law is the same, you cant protect the rights of relations between thing that you don't own. It is the same of putting a patent on passwords.

I don't know if I was clear enough, but some years ago, a Japanese company put a patent on a jungle fruit called "Açaí". This patent was not recognized, as you cant patent a product that belong to the nature. They did a second attempt, put a patent on frozen pulp of "Açaí", and they fail again because they could not put a patent on a free process (the process of froze things for example). So I think that we have a similar case here. Sony do not own the biometric reorganization processes (maybe own some, but not all of them), and do not own the DNA, for example.

(as we have so many boring guys here, here is one source of the Açaí stuff, http://www.infoescola.com/biologia/biopirataria/ )


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Or we can think positively for once.




Ok, who are you, and what you done with the real Guild??


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2012)

soulx said:


> Until someone hacks PSN again and gets access to a database of DNA.


And does *what* with it? For about 99,999% of the population, this data is as useless as it gets, and I sincerely doubt that Doctor Moreau has any business at all on PSN.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 21, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Or we can think positively for once.
> ...



It's the clone Sony made from his Vita


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2012)

Now, I'm more interested in the use of fingerprints, purely due to latency issues mentioned before in the thread, but regardless of which method they'd use, Guild's idea is pretty good. It can be used in a variety of ways. Imagine it as a method of banning cheaters in Multiplayer games. Person uses cheats? Bang - fingerprint/DNA sequence banned or suspended. Regardless of whether or not said person will create a new account or play on a different system, the cheater won't be able to play until the ban or suspension period passes. Perfect way to clean the servers.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 21, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Until someone hacks PSN again and gets access to a database of DNA.
> ...


Privacy? Your DNA (fingerprints more-so) can be used for identifying you which might not be desirable in the wrong hands.


----------



## SickPuppy (Sep 21, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> SickPuppy said:
> 
> 
> > Hackers download my DNA data, and worse yet, post it on the open net, no thank you sony.
> ...



good idea, I'll use my dogs DNA.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2012)

soulx said:


> Privacy? Your DNA (fingerprints more-so) can be used for identifying you which might not be desirable in the wrong hands.


You don't seem to get it. They're not collecting your actual DNA sample and sending it on a charriot pulled by unicorns - it's in digital form, merely a signature.

If you expect anyone to have the proper equipment to compile your DNA from a digital format into a piece of tissue, I'm afraid we're not quite there yet.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 21, 2012)

As security risks rise, so should security rise to the task of keeping data and hardware safe. This might very well be a patent to develop a dedicated line of hardware and software for the defense and high security sectors of government and high profile private companies.

No reason to believe this will be applied to anything at the consumer level.


----------



## Geren (Sep 21, 2012)

Devin said:


> If someone can find and link that photo of PS3 games being handcuffed to a Sony agent that makes sure you won't do anything bad I will give you a internet.



I guess is this one  :


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 21, 2012)

LOL that comic is hilarious XD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 21, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> LOL that comic is hilarious XD



The only time a CAD comic is funny is when it involves miscarriages.

Also I find it funny that people are willing to put their credit card, username, address, password, everything else on a server but our DNA (which is practically useless to anyone who doesn't live in a mountain laboratory with a death ray)? THAT'S ONE BRIDGE TOO FAR.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > LOL that comic is hilarious XD
> ...


That's because it is going overboard. I am buying a video game, not signing up for a government job.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 21, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> That's because it is going overboard. I am buying a video game, not signing up for a government job.



This technology isn't even out yet (nor is there any indication it will be out) and it's completely optional.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > That's because it is going overboard. I am buying a video game, not signing up for a government job.
> ...


Optional or not, it's still unnecessary and still rather extreme.


----------



## Rizsparky (Sep 21, 2012)

I dont mind this technology in my sony products, but what if the DNA data is stolen or misplaced?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 21, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...



But why is this a step too far but giving everything from your place of residence to your credit card number is fine? It can be used in some really neat ways. Imagine a handheld that only responds to your touch? A console that configures to your settings as soon as you pick up the controller? Being able to log in to a device with a simple fingerprint? Well I think there's a few laptops that use fingerprint scanning as an optional log in but it seems rather cool.



Rizsparky said:


> I dont mind this technology in my sony products, but what if the DNA data is stolen or misplaced?



What would someone do with a digital record of your DNA? It's not like you jerked off in a cup and gave them a blood sample to frame you for several prostitute murders across the American midwest.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also I find it funny that people are willing to put their credit card, username, address, password, everything else on a server but our DNA (which is practically useless to anyone who doesn't live in a mountain laboratory with a death ray)? THAT'S ONE BRIDGE TOO FAR.


Agreed. DNA sequences are useless to the average folk, I'm glad someone gets it.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Now I can't test out a system at my friend's house or share my system with others in my household. Sure they can add the feature where we can have multiple accounts, but then that ruins the whole point behind adding the DNA feature.
I honestly think it's a bad idea for any company to add this feature to any of their products.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 21, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Now I can't test out a system at my friend's house or share my system with others in my household. Sure they can add the feature where we can have multiple accounts, but then that ruins the whole point behind adding the DNA feature.
> I honestly think it's a bad idea for any company to add this feature to any of their products.



Reasonably a fingerprint would be like a "password" of sorts. Your friend would just put his in or he could allow others to access it.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Reasonably a fingerprint would be like a "password" of sorts. Your friend would just put his in or he could allow others to access it.


I still see no point to this. It's just unnecessary for something as simple as playing a video game or logging into a computer. I never cared for fingerprint scanners on laptops either.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > LOL that comic is hilarious XD
> ...



Everything you just listed can be changed. As far we know, DNA cannot be greatly altered by human influence.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 22, 2012)

My take on it, while Guild has made a good enough point that you should have your profile set up straight away after logging on (not that we don't have those kind of options in this day and age already) the kind of Sony I know if this was to ever be used in a PS would be used to promote these fear mongering ideas of when you buy a game in the future it is locked to your account etc getting rid of the resale value and killing the second hand market. As catboy has said though, is this is for a PS it seems extreme to use DNA and put it on an internet database, when ideally it will be for a local machine. Still it is early days yet so I'm on the fence about the whole idea


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2012)

Could be worse... they could force you to use the Get Smart approach.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 22, 2012)

(way)Later on down the line, there might be a few exploits developed and that's what I think makes some people uneasy about this. And I don't think you can change your password when using DNA tracking. Unless you can change your DNA at will.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 22, 2012)

this sounds like a really good idea


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 22, 2012)

clarky said:


> snip



I believe killing the used game market would be beneficial to a company like Sony.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 22, 2012)

Janthran said:


> this sounds like a really good idea



Just going way out there...if this were to be used at the consumer level, and on new Sony Playstation hardware, Sony at this point would not only be able to lock one game to one console, but they would also be able to lock a console to one person, effectively and completely disabling the resale of (their) consoles. Anyone who wants to play the Playstation X would have to buy a brand new console.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 22, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > snip
> ...



aye, but I ain't Sony, just a consumer


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2012)

TheDarkSeed said:


> (way)Later on down the line, there might be a few exploits developed and that's what I think makes some people uneasy about this. And I don't think you can change your password when using DNA tracking. Unless you can change your DNA at will.



If there comes a point when human DNA becomes so absolutely vital that it makes people uneasy about it then I don't even know if Sony will be around by that time.

And why would you need to "change your password" if DNA is your password? There's only one you. If someone wanted to go through such extensive lengths to get your DNA and fingerprints just to crack your account on a video game console then they're trying way too hard.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> And why would you need to "change your password" if DNA is your password? There's only one you. If someone wanted to go through such extensive lengths to get your DNA and fingerprints just to crack your account on a video game console then they're trying way too hard.


...not to mention that even _if _they had the genetic data, they would still have to _*physically grow*_ a piece of tissue according to the DNA schematic for their own reader to read _in a lab_, unless they find a magical way to hack the reader as well.

As said a thousand times already, I don't expect hackers to start living on Doctor Moreau's island anytime soon, so it's pretty damn secure.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 22, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > this sounds like a really good idea
> ...


I was joking.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Also I find it funny that people are willing to put their credit card, username, address, password, everything else on a server but our DNA (which is practically useless to anyone who doesn't live in a mountain laboratory with a death ray)? THAT'S ONE BRIDGE TOO FAR.
> ...


This is big brother. http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/18/science/18dna.html?_r=0 DNA Evidence Can Be Fabricated, Scientists Show


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 22, 2012)

air2004 said:


> DNA Evidence Can Be Fabricated, Scientists Show


Scientists have these things... what-cha-ma-call-em... _Laboratories._

Do you have a laboratory and are you entirely capable of producing tissue from a strain of DNA? Now, mind you, not a sample you can cultivate - merely digital information? No. Neither do I. Dare I say, neither does anyone on this entire forum.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow...I can't believe people are complaining about this when 1) It's not even a thing yet. It's a patent, an idea. We have no clue what this could be used for. 2) With our technology the way it is, there is absolutely nothing anyone can currently do with our DIGITAL DNA information. It's like you assume Sony is gonna generate a blood sample and just toss it in some abandoned warehouse.




air2004 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Too bad it can still be identified as fake


> Nucleix’s test to tell if a sample has been fabricated relies on the fact that amplified DNA — which would be used in either deception — is not methylated, meaning it lacks certain molecules that are attached to the DNA at specific points, usually to inactivate genes.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



If some fat neckbeard hacker hacks my account, gets a digital record of my DNA, and can fabricate it, he deserves my stupid account.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a weird feeling that people aren't complaining about the technology itself - biometrics are important in the field of security and someone was bent to patent some concepts sooner or later. People are complaining because it's Sony who patented it, and I don't think they realize that, as Suprgamr said, it's not a "thing" yet - just an idea they might, but not necessarily will, develop at some time in the future.

Companies post hundreds of patents yearly to protect their ideas, this is no different than the rest.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 22, 2012)

Sony of all companies actually having record of my DNA, the basis of what makes me who I am, how I think and how I look.

Yeah, this couldnt go wrong at all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Sony of all companies actually having record of my DNA, the basis of what makes me who I am, how I think and how I look.
> 
> Yeah, this couldnt go wrong at all.



They're not the fucking Umbrella Corporation.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 22, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Sony of all companies actually having record of my DNA, the basis of what makes me who I am, how I think and how I look.
> 
> Yeah, this couldnt go wrong at all.


*facepalms*

*>Sony has bad security.*
*>Complain.*
*>Sony does something to improve security.*
*>Complain.*

I am willing to *bet* that if an organized hacking attack was aimed at Microsoft's XBox Live or at Nintendo's WFC, they would keel over as well, but fate decided that PSN was to be the victim. No system is perfect, every system is exploitable and all systems have weak spots. Admittedly, using plain text was completely stupid of Sony and the security team who came up with it should be fired, but this is an error that can be (and was) rectified. That, and what exactly was the fallout of these hackings, other than Sony's bad name? Did someone *actually* lose any money whatsoever from their accounts? The answer is "no", or I haven't heard of such a case. In fact, Sony even reimbursed users who had to change their credit cards.


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 22, 2012)

Thinking this topic over, I see good and bad about it. Using DNA tracking, this would make it easier to log into your systems. If they allow multiple users to use the system, then it wouldn't make it a big problem for system resale, unless of course they become pricks and make it so there's a primary user on first activation and that user has to log in before anyone else can use it, and you can't change the primary user information. Then it would make it very difficult to resale it to someone else.

So depending on how far SONY goes with this patent, it could be good or bad for the community.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2012)

So one patent is all that stands between us and 1984. Who'da thunk?


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Sony of all companies actually having record of my DNA, the basis of what makes me who I am, how I think and how I look.
> ...



Ofcourse not, they strike me more as the Skynet kind.



Foxi4 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Sony of all companies actually having record of my DNA, the basis of what makes me who I am, how I think and how I look.
> ...



What did I say about security, I just said Sony is the third to last company I would give something like that to (second is Nazi corp, and first is Apple)


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2012)

...And there we go, folks! It took five pages, but Godwin's Law has been proven true once more. Good show, good show!

Really, was it so necessary to Zanti-go there?


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> ...And there we go, folks! It took five pages, but Godwin's Law has been proven true once more. Good show, good show!
> 
> Really, was it so necessary to Zanti-go there?



You made a pun of my name! I feel so honored oh wise Gahars


----------



## Frank Cadena (Sep 22, 2012)

Interesting. If this ever becomes reality, I'm not talking about just DNA but the others too, and/or mandatory then I will forsake Sony. Until then I'm not going to be bothered.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > ...And there we go, folks! It took five pages, but Godwin's Law has been proven true once more. Good show, good show!
> ...



I'm flattered and all, but really. Nazi Corp?

We may be GBAtemp, but we can be classier than that (if only by a bit).


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



Ahem, Gahars my good man, I was simply mocking the sheer amount of butthurt flying in this topic, everyone knows that Nazi Corp is a family friendly company, which makes amazingly well built products, Sonys just flat out evil and trying to destroy western civilization.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> ferofax said:
> 
> 
> > Now that that conspiracy theory is out of the way... fuck you, Sony. The day I want a fucking machine to identify me and single me out BY MY DNA is the day I cease to exist as human being. When I am but a drop of blood on a slide, sure, go ahead. Until then, you Sony geniuses can fuck off.
> ...


Umm... I can't really tell if that was a retort laced with sarcasm, or just a straight out reply. But I like my chosen "set of characters", or username/handle, and I like the layer of obscurity that it offers me. It's not about hiding behind something, but I'd rather they not be able to pinpoint me out of a crowd. If I wanted to be singled out and pinpointed, I'd have chosen a fame or notoriety path. I'd have posted all of my personal information everywhere. You'll find it's a common ground for people nowadays. There are times when personal identification is appropriate, like when money is involved, or personal health or security.

Gaming is not one of them. And most definitely not at the level they're suggesting. DNA identification is forensics-level. The only time that's appropriate is when identifying criminals, murderers, terrorists. Sony wanting to identify you on the forensics-level suggests _"You are all suspects". You are all thieves. You are all cheaters, swindlers._

*A paranoia exhibited only by insidious minds.*

I am getting a totally "serious business" vibe off of this post. XD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2012)

ferofax said:


> Umm... I can't really tell if that was a retort laced with sarcasm, or just a straight out reply. But I like my chosen "set of characters", or username/handle, and I like the layer of obscurity that it offers me. It's not about hiding behind something, but I'd rather they not be able to pinpoint me out of a crowd. If I wanted to be singled out and pinpointed, I'd have chosen a fame or notoriety path. I'd have posted all of my personal information everywhere. You'll find it's a common ground for people nowadays. There are times when personal identification is appropriate, like when money is involved, or personal health or security.
> 
> Gaming is not one of them. And most definitely not at the level they're suggesting. DNA identification is forensics-level. The only time that's appropriate is when identifying criminals, murderers, terrorists. Sony wanting to identify you on the forensics-level suggests _"You are all suspects". You are all thieves. You are all cheaters, swindlers._
> 
> ...



You post your personal information everywhere. You keep passwords and usernames saved on forums. You register to sites with your e-mail. You upload pictures of yourself, friends, family, and more on Facebook. When you purchase something online, you give them your credit card number, your name, your address. People have no issues with posting this level of information but something generally useless to the general public that is far more unique than a password? That's an outrage!

Sony isn't wanting to identify everyone as a "suspect". You're putting your incredible spin on it. It doesn't say "Sony is using this to mark us all as potential cheaters, hackers, suspects, or thieves". You're saying that. If you're wondering what paranoia is, it's what you're saying right now.

DNA can be the ultimate password and it won't be usable in a digital form for most likely decades. It's just funny that people have no issues posting everything from their real life name to pictures of themselves on an open, public forum such as this, where any one can access it, but are apprehensive about a secured company (I know you're all going to go "HARR HARR SONY AREN'T SECURED THEIR SECURITY IS A JOKE LOL" in which case I say that it hasn't be hacked since then) keeping a record of data that's more secure and reliable than a password to help identify you. "Identify you" doesn't mean hounding you, trying to prove every Jack and Jill consumer is a cheater, but identify you as much as a password or username does.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 23, 2012)

After reading this http://wololo.net/2012/09/23/sony-thinks-its-a-good-idea-to-track-your-dna-to-prevent-piracy/

I thought that this might be a bad idea if its used wrong.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 23, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> After reading this http://wololo.net/20...prevent-piracy/
> 
> I thought that this might be a bad idea if its used wrong.



All he's saying is useless jibberish about how he doesn't want his DNA on a "vulnerable" server. We've been arguing for six pages in this thread about how DNA is absolutely useless and in fact less useful than a password or credit card number which people store on servers without even a second though.

Also included is a rant on Ubisoft's DRM which Sony has never even touched with a ten foot pole.

I love wololo and such but this whole thing is a lot of useless fearmongering, trying to make Sony look like some Orwellian authoritarian figure.


----------



## Devin (Sep 23, 2012)

Geren said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > If someone can find and link that photo of PS3 games being handcuffed to a Sony agent that makes sure you won't do anything bad I will give you a internet.
> ...



You sir have won your internet, yes that's the picture I was looking for.


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sony is wasting money on this.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 23, 2012)

Kinda sucks that almost every advancement into the future (technology) is almost always a double edged sword.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Sep 24, 2012)

Fuck you Sony. And any other consumer product company that tries to employ this type of tech.
If this is the future, I'll go back to rotary phones, black & white crt tv, cassette tapes, vcrs and good old post mail instead of email. 
The news of possibly using DNA as a storage device, now this? This crap may be closer than we think. As for me...no, no and hell no. Did I mention no? 
"But it'll allow you to...." 
I don't give a shit.  NO.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 24, 2012)

Vampire Lied said:


> The news of possibly using DNA as a storage device, now this? This crap may be closer than we think. As for me...no, no and hell no.


I think DNA storage is much much better then this.

On topic

Overall?... I just didn't like this.


----------

